

The basic idea of Domain Event Driven Architecture - koski
http://weblog.madebymonsieur.com/basic-idea-of-domain-eda/

======
jsdalton
I am interested though in hearing about how this kind of inter-application
communication could evolve into a more well-defined protocol.

REST has become a fairly well defined way for applications to communicate, but
it's pretty much geared toward a request/response model.

What's being described here is more of a pub/sub pattern, but to my knowledge
there are not any agreed upon standards that publishers can/should use to
format event messages and identify objects.

It reminds me a bit of the atom activity stream spec actually, which is really
for publishing event streams for "social" objects:

<http://activitystrea.ms/spec/1.0/atom-activity-01.html>

I don't know, I think it would be interesting to see something evolve that was
more generalized for application communications.

~~~
fshaun
Check out DDS (disclosure: my company sells an implementation). It's a pub-sub
based middleware, slanted toward a data-centric approach, as contrasted with
distributed objects or message-passing. As far as agree-upon messages... there
are plenty of standards to choose from. :) The keys are to be internally
consistent and to have an interoperability plan.

------
stcredzero
This only works for the correct set of user expectations. If the user expects
the whole suite to act like one big app, then this will not work. Also, there
need to be standards so one can be sure of object identity. If the web piece
announces that "John Smith" has changed his subscriber level, there better be
a scheme to ensure everybody knows which Mr. Smith this applies to.

------
BillSchofield
This is a great pattern! I wrote a related post a couple of years ago:
[http://billschofield.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/07/events-
vs...](http://billschofield.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/07/events-vs-
messa.html)

------
uberalex
There's lots of research in this sort of area through publish/subscribe and
knowledge-based networks. Have a look here <http://kdeg.cs.tcd.ie/KBN>

------
vyrotek
Isn't this how most complex event processing (CEP) engines work?

